

Belief in the Mythical, “10X” Hire Hurts Your Team - trevin
http://moz.com/rand/belief-in-the-mythical-10x-hire-hurts-your-team/

======
icefox
Why would a so called "10X" person work 70+ hours? If you think a 10X person
is someone who will live at the office you believe in working harder, not
smarter and the other office that hires the guy that works 20hours, but is
actually a 10X will run circles around the so called 70+ hours "10X" guy.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Because clearly _input_ matters, not _output_!

